# fellia bicycles



## cyclomaniac (23 Apr 2012)

hiya all!Trying to find out more about fellia cycles.Anybody know anything about the brand[apart from being V.budget!!]+who sells their spares ?-recently aquired a dual suspension bike[I know!....times are a bit lean at the moment!!] with a knackered rear wheel bearing[the cup that carries this bearing has worn----its a weird size --like the brake rotor+the spacing between the rotor securing bolts is unusual-----any suggestions{please be kind!]


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Apr 2012)

I have found a little info. They seem to be a British company company. On their facebook page they are listed as being at Unit 14, Aden Road, Enfield, New Zealand, EN3 7SY. Don't know what the New Zealand bit is. (Is that an area of Enfield?) They show up on Google maps as being here and this is street view of Unit 14. There wasn't a lot going on that day. All the links to their web site appear to be down so don't know if they are still trading. The London Bicycle Outlet (here) seem to stock a Gents Hybrid bike so they may be one line of contact. 
Best of luck. I hope this helps.


----------

